# Bennett Farms next shoots



## Brian from GA (Jan 3, 2011)

The next two shoots at BFA will be on back to back weekends. We will shoot on Sunday, January 16 and Sunday, January 23rd hoping to get everyone ready for Newberry. We will be shooting 2 brand new courses for those shoots (hopefully) which will be different from the one you shot in December. Again the clubs goal will be to set courses that have fairly flat lanes with thick, tunnel like views to the target.... similar to Newberry. 

We are going back to normal classes but the max will be five yards shorter than normal for the Jan 16 shoot and will be back to normal, normal for the 23rd shoot. 

Here the normal classes and yardages

Open Money	50 yards  $20.00	Payback
Known             50 yards  $20.00         Payback
Open Trophy	45 yards  $15.00	Trophy
Seniors	45 yards $15.00	Payback
Pins		40 yards $15.00 	Trophy
Women Open	40 yards $15.00	Payback
Young Adult	40 yards $12.00 	Trophy
Women Pins	30 yards $15.00	Trophy
Traditional	30 yards $15.00	Payback
Youth		30 yards $10.00	Trophy
Novice		30 yards $15.00	Trophy
Kids                   15 yards Free		Medal

The weekend after our shoot it appears that Sweetwater and Riverbottom will complete the course of getting us ready for Newberry. We need some folks from this part of Georgia to be on the podium!!

See ya'll in a couple weekends.


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Jan 3, 2011)

well let me text the girl right now .it sounds like i need to redeem myself and give her two back to back whippings


----------



## Big R (Jan 3, 2011)

If you need some help call me or Kyle @ BR-549. We know how to set targets and cut the lanes. The deer goes just behind the tree that makes them last longer right.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 3, 2011)

Cool can't wait.


----------



## thegirl15 (Jan 3, 2011)

rednekbowhunter said:


> well let me text the girl right now .it sounds like i need to redeem myself and give her two back to back whippings



or for you to fall 3 down on the lunch bet.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 3, 2011)

Ronny,

You still got that Chik-Fil-A coupon I gave you? I here the Girl likes Chikalay on Friday!!


----------



## dhardegree (Jan 3, 2011)

Who is Big R?


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 4, 2011)

Just ignore R. If Kyle is too embarrassed to use his own name or to even show up and shoot.... we can't waste our precious smack talking time with him.


----------



## Big R (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh how did you know? You know it's not Runny he would have said NO not KNOW. So Big R is not for Big Red.


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Jan 4, 2011)

she  wont do chickfila.it has too many good memorys for her and tate tate.it will have to be logons steak house,


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Jan 4, 2011)

and as for BIG R,just ignore him.he keeps ignoring my private messages.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 4, 2011)

Did you use your man voice when you typed that last one?


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Jan 4, 2011)

My big boy voice


----------



## thegirl15 (Jan 4, 2011)

rednekbowhunter said:


> she  wont do chickfila.it has too many good memorys for her and tate tate.it will have to be logons steak house,



if there are any memories, they aren't good ones. i can promise you that. but it is noted that if i see you in public, i won't speak and be friendly.


----------



## thegirl15 (Jan 4, 2011)

rednekbowhunter said:


> she  wont do chickfila.it has too many good memorys for her and tate tate.it will have to be logons steak house,



oh, and it's "logan's". but i must say i have been impressed lately with your spelling. i'll bring a gold star next time i'm at the shop.


----------



## beastridge (Jan 4, 2011)

rednekbowhunter said:


> she  wont do chickfila.it has too many good memorys for her and tate tate.it will have to be logons steak house,



I hear she likes cheez-its!


----------



## beastridge (Jan 4, 2011)

rednekbowhunter said:


> and as for BIG R,just ignore him.he keeps ignoring my private messages.



Hey Ronny, tell him, if he'll reveal his identity, you have a good deal on a pair "vintage" binoculars.  And you will throw in a good range finder for him to practice his yardage guessing.


----------



## Big R (Jan 5, 2011)

Good the last new pair I got was when Brian threw his in the creek, Now that I think that's how I got the last  bow to. He threw it at Blake. That creek at the old club is know as Bi-No creek now.


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Jan 5, 2011)

now THATS funny


----------



## Big R (Jan 5, 2011)

Runny tell me when my spelling is off. I left off the N now tell me where it should be?


----------



## secdawgs (Jan 5, 2011)

Big R said:


> Good the last new pair I got was when Brian threw his in the creek, Now that I think that's how I got the last  bow to. He threw it at Blake. That creek at the old club is know as Bi-No creek now.



I don't care how many n's you left off that is funny right there!!


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm hearing some CHIRPING up in here!!!!!


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Jan 6, 2011)

everyone wonts to comment,but who all is going to come out to play


----------



## secdawgs (Jan 6, 2011)

rednekbowhunter said:


> everyone wonts to comment,but who all is going to come out to play




Displaying some more of that fine spelling.


----------



## Big R (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey Blake are you taken the Chick-Car to Florida or will you be in the BIG TRUCK. If Gumma was mad about the back seat on the way to Texas wont like the trunk to Florida. Tell him you have some two way radios that may make him feel better and that PeePaw gets car sick.


----------



## secdawgs (Jan 6, 2011)

Info on times would be good.


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Jan 6, 2011)

If you are going to chirp,then you are going to have to come shoot!


----------



## secdawgs (Jan 6, 2011)

If that was a shot at me, I'll be there. I hope I have enough arrows.


----------



## thegirl15 (Jan 6, 2011)

rednekbowhunter said:


> everyone wonts to comment,but who all is going to come out to play



just when you were beginning to impress me with your new found spelling abilities, you let me down. 

i also heard that brian is going to have a bucket to take up a collection fund to help you be able to afford to feed me lunch this year.


----------



## Big R (Jan 6, 2011)

Runny should be easy to find. He looks like carrot top with a funny face and most of the time he's kissing Blake back side.


----------



## secdawgs (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey Ronnie, Can I shoot with Brian? That way if I lose all my arrows I can pick up the ones he throws.


----------



## dhardegree (Jan 6, 2011)

wow!!!  This is getting interesting.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 6, 2011)

Let's get everyone up to speed.... It's Runny with a "Y", Ripcord likes to talk but hasn't been around in so long he doesn't know that Blake has neither a chickcar or a BIG truck, and we will start letting folks shoot as early as about 8AM on Sunday the 16th.... And finally I do not get angry.... sometimes an arrow just needs to be culled.... so it gets broken over my knee a few times!! That's my story.


----------



## Harris6048 (Jan 7, 2011)

I think he culled one in North Alabama last year, but he wasn't angry.


----------



## Big R (Jan 7, 2011)

Last time I looked a four door Dodge truck was big you got me the Ford was bigger.  You know your trucks


----------



## secdawgs (Jan 7, 2011)

D, I can't believe you were a little nervous sitting in a stand in 3 dead trees.


----------



## Big R (Jan 7, 2011)

Nervous, nervous is when the bell rings.


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Jan 7, 2011)

one beaf at a time .right now its me and the girl,but LITTLE R is slowly coming into my sights


----------



## Big R (Jan 7, 2011)

You're like an old Seinfeld episode. You know the one he makes bets he can't win so that he can take the girl to lunch. You have found a loop-hole .Runny thats to evade the intent. You know a date but not a date good boy.


----------



## BlakeB (Jan 7, 2011)

Y'all leave Runny alone he is practicing his speachin. As far as Big wate"R"head,you got to atleast show up to talk smack. You can shoot your hunting bow since your competition bow is obviously tired, or just throw rocks it will be less painful.


----------



## Big R (Jan 7, 2011)

Jerry has my bow in pawn and Never been much on throwing stuff work too hard and play to little. I am Still chasing flea bags until Sunday .


----------



## hound dog (Jan 8, 2011)

BUMP for some good guys.


----------



## dhardegree (Jan 8, 2011)

secdawgs said:


> D, I can't believe you were a little nervous sitting in a stand in 3 dead trees.



It wasn't the dead trees.  It was the tiny cables!  And the fact I had no harness.  And no pull rope.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 8, 2011)

90% or more of the course is set. By the way, I hate briars and muscadine vines.... man that was some thick crap we went through today. Sould be a good course.


----------



## dhardegree (Jan 8, 2011)

Hopefully, that will be taken care of tomorrow.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 9, 2011)

Course is done. Seems like a pretty nice course.... I had to shoot a late 5 to make sure Blake didn't spend the next week or so whining. We both shot a 199 and Pedro shot.... well Pedro shot with us too. That's all I'm gonna say about that. 

Next Sunday, the 16th. We will be there at around 8AM for the early risers and you can start until about 1PM. It looks like we have gotten lucky on the weather again.... Accuweather is saying cloudy and 56. 

Any questions call me Brian Dansby 706-681-0223.  

I'll do the directions again in a separate post.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 9, 2011)

Course is done. Seems like a pretty nice course.... I had to shoot a late 5 to make sure Blake didn't spend the next week or so whining. We both shot a 199 and Pedro shot.... well Pedro shot with us too. That's all I'm gonna say about that. 

Next Sunday, the 16th. We will be there at around 8AM for the early risers and you can start until about 1PM. It looks like we have gotten lucky on the weather again.... Accuweather is saying cloudy and 56. Weather.com says 61. 

Any questions call me Brian Dansby 706-681-0223.  

I'll do the directions again in a separate post.


----------



## dhardegree (Jan 9, 2011)

Why you got to go there?  Look who I was shooting with.


----------



## secdawgs (Jan 10, 2011)

dhardegree said:


> It wasn't the dead trees.  It was the tiny cables!  And the fact I had no harness.  And no pull rope.




I can't help you on the harness, but I guess I can hang you a pull rope.


----------



## dhardegree (Jan 10, 2011)

secdawgs said:


> I can't help you on the harness, but I guess I can hang you a pull rope.



So far, my year in the woods is what it is.  Now, it's time to worry about the foam.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 10, 2011)

This weekend shoot Bennett Farms. next weekend ? and the weekend after RBO. Then ASA FL. And then and then?


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 10, 2011)

hound dog said:


> This weekend shoot Bennett Farms. next weekend Bennett Farms AGAIN and the weekend after RBO. Then ASA FL. And then and then?



No one else had anything scheduled so we scheduled back to back Sundays. Two different courses mean more work for us but It's early in the season and we are still excited so we can handle  it!!


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 10, 2011)

Directions
Enter 1501 Mann Rd., Shiloh, GA into GPS

From Columbus- Take Georgia 85/Manchester Expressway north through Waverly Hall. When 85 splits take the left split toward Shiloh/Warm Springs. Turn left on Highway 116. Drive 2.1 miles and turn right on Mann Rd. Drive 1.7 miles to gate on right. 

From LaGrange- Take Hwy 27 south to Pine Mountain. Turn left on 354 just past KFC/Subway. . Follow this road (becomes Kings Gap Rd) east 8.3 miles to Mann Rd (4-way stop) turn left and drive .5 miles to gate on right.

From West Point or Alabama- Take Exit 1 off I-85 and drive east on Highway 18. Cross I-185 and stay on 18 into Pine Mountain (when Callaway Gardens Golf entrance is on right stay straight on 18-Truck Route). Go to traffic light at Hwy 27 (KFC/Subway across street). Cross 27. Road becomes Highway 354/Kings Gap Rd. Follow Kings Gap Rd east  8.3 miles to Mann Rd (4-way stop) turn left and drive .5 miles to gate on right.

From Warm Springs, GA- Drive south on Georgia 85. After crossing mountain turn right onto Trammel Mill Rd. Drive approximately 5 miles and turn left onto Mann Rd. Drive 2 miles to club on left.


----------



## BlakeB (Jan 10, 2011)

HD, you might want to bring a rope to get out of some of the stump holes we found.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 11, 2011)

BlakeB said:


> HD, you might want to bring a rope to get out of some of the stump holes we found.



That is enuf of the short jokes fat boy.


----------



## BlakeB (Jan 11, 2011)

your going to hurt my feeling.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 11, 2011)

WE ARE STILL ON FOR SUNDAY. I just went out and ranged the blue stakes and all the targets made it through the snow/ice. Just checked weather.com again and it shows a high of 59 and a low of 42 for our little slice of heaven on Sunday. Shake off the cabin fever and come on out. 

AND for those of ya'll that weren't coming because you can't stand Blake.... he won't be there so come on. That was just for you Jody!!


----------



## dhardegree (Jan 11, 2011)

Jody, Blake took care of all the holes.  The ones he fell in anyways.


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Jan 12, 2011)

to bring yall up to speed{280+8=288}the girl called me tuesday talking serious smackage,saying that since we{bennett farms}is having two back to back shoots,i will owe her multiple lunches,and the best part i only need to give her 15 xtra points.before it was 30.so with that being said,all i am going to say is-{IN MY BIG BOY VOICE}i am going too kick your butt so bad,you will be riding in the back of the ambulance for two weeks instead of driving it!THERE!


----------



## Big R (Jan 12, 2011)

Good job Runny with the Spelling  but you still need to work on the mathematics. You're in the 80,s and she in the 90,s and she gets the points.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 12, 2011)

Brian from GA said:


> AND for those of ya'll that weren't coming because you can't stand Blake.... he won't be there so come on. That was just for you Jody!!



I don't trust you so I'm still not coming. 





































He don't bother me. If someone got pick on someone else to make them fell better they got the problem. LOL














































But I not going to make it now  maybe next Sun. will work out. But you know how things can change so there is still hope.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 12, 2011)

Ronny is buying game and if I had to bet THE girl's bow will have a layer of dust on it since I know it has not been out of the closet since the last shoot.... and it's not in a case cause she's scared to get her case back...so IF Runny gets run this time it is gonna be ugly!!

Free lunch Friday baby!


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Jan 12, 2011)

Brian or blake . Someone please tell little R to stop chirping in till he shows his face.this is for players only.


----------



## thegirl15 (Jan 12, 2011)

rednekbowhunter said:


> to bring yall up to speed{280+8=288}the girl called me tuesday talking serious smackage,saying that since we{bennett farms}is having two back to back shoots,i will owe her multiple lunches,and the best part i only need to give her 15 xtra points.before it was 30.so with that being said,all i am going to say is-{IN MY BIG BOY VOICE}i am going too kick your butt so bad,you will be riding in the back of the ambulance for two weeks instead of driving it!THERE!



well cookie, i had just heard that you were out trying to get the yardages. you say "helping" i say "cheating". in case you need to be reminded, you still owe me one lunch and last shoot i didn't need those 30 points you spotted me, i beat you straight up. so, do we need to start a collection for you so that you can afford to buy my lunch(es) after this weekend?


----------



## thegirl15 (Jan 12, 2011)

Brian from GA said:


> Ronny is buying game and if I had to bet THE girl's bow will have a layer of dust on it since I know it has not been out of the closet since the last shoot.... and it's not in a case cause she's scared to get her case back...so IF Runny gets run this time it is gonna be ugly!!
> 
> Free lunch Friday baby!



i wouldn't place too many bets on that brian. my bow has been shot since last shoot.


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Jan 13, 2011)

your in luck.i got your chick-fla sandwich coupon in my wallet.


----------



## thegirl15 (Jan 13, 2011)

rednekbowhunter said:


> your in luck.i got your chick-fla sandwich coupon in my wallet.



did joe give you that coupon? heard you were pretty jealous that it was him i saw at CFA on that random day and not you.


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Jan 13, 2011)

Not at all and the bad side of losing to you is not having to pay for the food!but the fact we all my have to sit with you(grandpepaw,officer piggy,and trey dykes inc.)That's the bad part!


----------



## thegirl15 (Jan 13, 2011)

that's the consequences of your bet. if you can't play with the big dogs then stay on the porch, cookie.


----------



## young gunna (Jan 13, 2011)

Cookie got bad luck with the ladies! You can have a few of mine. Hit up BK in paris! In the meantime....... Im looking for me a lilboy shirt so I can wear sunday.


----------



## thegirl15 (Jan 13, 2011)

young gunna said:


> In the meantime....... Im looking for me a lilboy shirt so I can wear sunday.



call blake, i'm sure he could tell you where to get the BEST deals.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 13, 2011)

I hear a rumor that the original Gumma may even show.... Well hades did freeze over this past week, I think they got ice in Phenix City!


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 14, 2011)

Just a little bumpage.... deer season in the southern zone ends Saturay so come on out and shoot with us on Sunday. Man it is a nice day outside and supposed to be nicer come Sunday!!


----------



## Big R (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey Gorman said for me to get the targets out and pass the word we are having a shoot. 1st place is an IOU for $ 1,0000,000, that’s still good as money,2nd place is for his self-climbing deer stands he's still working on that, 3rd is for class at Columbus Technical College to become a ologist of your choosing. The best thing with 3rd is you can become whatever you like. Just think you to can be a ologist  like Gorman.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 14, 2011)

Well yall have fun I get to work all weekend. Dam


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 14, 2011)

I knew we should have let Jody score a little better last time....


----------



## hound dog (Jan 14, 2011)

Brian from GA said:


> I knew we should have let Jody score a little better last time....



Your starting to act like Blake.


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 14, 2011)

Don't be surprised if you all don't see some of the RBO guys there,,, Don't have new bow yet or any for that matter but I will shot something...


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 14, 2011)

Come on.... you can shoot mine!


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 14, 2011)

Brian from GA said:


> Come on.... you can shoot mine!



Ok,,,everyone saw that,,,I get to shoot Brians bow,,,Yee Hawwww ,,,::::


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Jan 15, 2011)

he is sitting you up for the kill,have you ever looked at brians bow?the D loop is 4inches long,the sight tape is crayon written,and the bow is truely field tested to bounce off trees.


----------



## thegirl15 (Jan 15, 2011)

rednekbowhunter said:


> he is sitting you up for the kill,have you ever looked at brians bow?the D loop is 4inches long,the sight tape is crayon written,and the bow is truely field tested to bounce off trees.



cookie, by 'sitting', i hope you mean "setting"


----------



## hound dog (Jan 15, 2011)

The new thread sucks I like this one even if i'm not going to be there. because i have to work. DAM IT


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 15, 2011)

Just for you Jody I will start a lame and an "interesting" thread for all of our shoots. I started the other one so people could get directions without having to wade through the "Stuff."


----------



## dhardegree (Jan 15, 2011)

hound dog said:


> The new thread sucks I like this one even if i'm not going to be there. because i have to work. DAM IT



It's the drama, man.  Ronnie and The Girl, battle of the bull...  I was in Northside the other day and I may have over heard something about The Girl bringing the ambulance so Ronnie could get fixed up after he gets beat down.


----------

